
Measuring the Effectiveness of Startup Directory Websites - gsylvie
https://triphappy.com/blog/effectiveness-of-startup-directories-and-review-websites/19
======
gsylvie
> 120 days later, we finally have enough data to measure the effectiveness of
> our campaign. Out of 79 websites we submitted TripHappy to, only 27 placed
> links on their site, resulting in a lackluster 214 referrals. For
> comparison, we had 182,000 sessions over this same period of time from other
> marketing efforts. To make matters worse, only 9 of these links were SEO-
> positive do-follow links. Looking back, it was certainly not worth our time.

182,000 total sessions vs. 214 sessions from Startup Directory links! Ouch!

